# 06 Xtrail Tires



## NikNok (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello there...I am new to this forum & it's my first nissan vehicle after coming from a Toy Rav4. I just traded my 01 Rav for an 06 Xtrail SE due to my Rav has an ECM/Tranny recall in the USA & doesn't apply on the Canadian Version (8K to fix the problem...ECM & Tranny rebulit) not worth to a 10 yrs old car. Found this nice Blue 06 Xtrail SE & picking it up at next Saturday. Here's my question...would it be possible to use 235-60-16 on the XTrail SE? I have a second set of summer tires/rims for my Rav but I traded it with the original steel rims with winters on it. I know the rims are 5X114.3 which is the same pattern as the Xtrail but the Xtrail has 215-65-16 tires on it. Thank You


----------



## babber (Sep 3, 2006)

why not just try and sell the tires you have extra and buy the right size?


----------

